# Tesco deals to stop!?!



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Just had a quick look on another forum. Seems someone has read the Tesco deal arrangement is to stop for P and O Ferries. Seems there is a chance to use the tokens up until September, but not beyond. I'll away and check. Hope it's not true.

Sue


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Sorry - still in a state of shock. Seems the cross channel ferry deals including Hull to Zeebruge will stop. Tokens must be ordered by 17 Nov. and bookings made with the operator by 30 Nov. As I understand it P&O will have the timetables for next year out by then so it is up to us to get our decisions made and bookings arranged a bit earlier then usual.

Looks like a good opportunity for another ferry operator to get in on the act.

Sue


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

See the following link for the facts - http://www.tesco.com/clubcard/deals/product.aspx?R=164&bci=4294967191|Travel

Keith


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

When P&O was taken over last year (or was it the year before) I had this worry and I asked Tesco if they would continue with the P&O deal and got a the answer that they are reviewed yearly.

I will now contact Tesco to let them know I will no longer be using their stores, as this is the main reason I use them and I would urge other to do the same.

Ralph


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tesco*

Hi

I shall be using mine for tunnel bookings. I have enough blooming tokens to sink a ferry!

Russell

PS - you will probably find it was a P&O decision - not a Tesco one.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

I also think it is P&O but its now time to use Asda.

Ralph


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*ASDA*

Hi

Make sure you get an ASDA credit card as I think you get 2p per litre off fuel.

Russell


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Deals*

Ralph,

Thats seems an odd sole reason to use a Supermarket!

They do have other ferry deals & Trains

Stena
Whitelink
P&O Irish
Eurotunnel

No use?

Trev


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Hi Trev, I don't want to go to Ireland or the IOW and am sick of the drive through England south, Hull was just about right and a saving of £400 is a fair reason to use a supermarket.

Ralph


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*P&O*

Fair enough Ralph.

I was looking to do the same crossing Next summer with P&O (Tesco Deals). If not only just to avoid that horrible trundle south through the UK (Worse coming back) but also this would make the Med reachable very easily in 2 days from North to south.

I will keep an eye on the situation. My daughter works for Tesco. Though has not been able to gain any info on the P&O situation.

Regards,
Trev.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We're off to Hull tomorrow with the Tesco Deals crossing. Best make the most of it as it looks like the Tunnel from now on!

Bye fer now as they say  

Sue


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

I will either have to get a job :? or holiday in England or just sell the house and never come back, then Tesco and P&O will really lose out.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

ralph-dot said:


> I will now contact Tesco to let them know I will no longer be using their stores, as this is the main reason I use them and I would urge other to do the same


Why would I want to stop using Tescos on the basis of a ferry company's decision? It's rightly a free country with free commercial trading opportunities, and if P&O have made their decision commercially (what other reason would there be?) then why would I expect Tescos be held to account for something which has nothing to do with them?

You've seriously lost me there.

Dougie.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

If you did not read one of these forums, or not check out the Tesco Club Card web site, you would probably not know that this offer was ending (Tesco are not advertising it) and would have vouchers that are useless for what you wanted, it took us two years to save for the last trip and it would have been very upsetting to find that they could not be used for tickets.

I am not telling you to stop shopping at Tesco, just to make a protest by contacting them, if you do not use the vouchers then forget it.

Ralph


----------



## Bikerbabewing (Feb 22, 2007)

Ralph

Just to let you know that they are advertising it!!
The new clubcard Deals booklet dated Aug 07 - Feb 08 which I received the other day clearly states
P&O Ferries Code S6024
If you have been saving your clubcard vouchers for P&O Ferries Tokens (not P&O Irish Sea), you must have ordered and used your tokens by 30th November 2007.

But I do agree with you that the loss of a £400 saving on a ferry crossing is a good reason to change supermarkets.

Bikerbabewing


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

I know i am a bit slow :? but does this mean it is only P&O channel crossings that will affected and that the tunnel will still be available in 2008.

Bob


----------



## Bikerbabewing (Feb 22, 2007)

Bob

I believe that it is only P&O ferries which depart from Portsmouth & Hull to Bilbao, Rotterdam & Zeebrugge.

Eurostar & Euro Tunnel are still being offered.

Bikerbabewing


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

ralph-dot said:


> I am not telling you to stop shopping at Tesco, just to make a protest by contacting them, if you do not use the vouchers then forget it.


Ralph,

We sure do use the vouchers, and am equally disappointed at their demise. We won't be able to use ours before the expiry date, so it's a pain, I agree.

My point was that you're protesting against the wrong organisation. It's P&O who have pulled out the arrangement, not Tescos. A better protest might therefore be to write to P&O and tell them you're withdrawing your custom from them?

Dougie.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*P&O*

Hi

As far as I understand this, you need to have made your booking by November 2007 - but you do not need to travel by this date. You must book by the end of November but travel can be after this date. The lady I spoke to was happy to take a booking for December.

I suggest you contact P&O customer services like I have just done if you want clarification.

01304 864008 and press option 1, then option 1 again.

Russell


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I am particularly gutted by this news  as we have a few bob saved up in Tesco vouchers ready for a crossing from Hull - Rotterdam next year (February). Does anyone know what date they usually publish the sailing/pricing schedules for the following year? 
I'm hoping to book a February08 ferry around October time to use up my vouchers :wink: .

pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sailing schedule*

Hi

The sailing schedule for February onwards should be available from mid - late September. According to what P&O told me earlier today, you are OK to travel.

I have booked a crossing for December.

Russell


----------

